# Vuse-Dark Cherry



## Aasif cape vape (24/11/21)

Hi All, 

Has anyone else tried the Vuse Dark cherry pod? 

I really enjoy it but I would like to mix a DL juice that tastes similar. (This flavour is only available in a pod). I have only tried INW cherry and it tastes like cough syrup. 

Any suggestions on what cherry is used in this pod? Or any suggestions on a good cherry concentrate? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## M.Adhir (24/11/21)

Try a black cherry concentrate (FW maybe) ?
With a small dash of pear for fullness.

I've used that conc for a long steeped black cherry cigar for mtl and it worked quite well. 
And for a licorice cherry menthol for mtl as well.


----------



## Aasif cape vape (24/11/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Try a black cherry concentrate (FW maybe) ?
> With a small dash of pear for fullness.
> 
> I've used that conc for a long steeped black cherry cigar for mtl and it worked quite well.
> And for a licorice cherry menthol for mtl as well.



Thanks, will do. 
Was browsing Black Vapours site the other day and searched "dark cherry" had 0 results, next search was black cherry but did not know which one would work best. FW Black cherry will be added to the black friday list. 

I am not good at describing flavours but the best I could do is this:
It tastes kinda like a cherry jam (I've never eaten cherry jam but I assume this is what it would taste like ) it's not overly sweet nor is it very sour, has abit of tartness and has fullness. It does not have many layers but at the same time i'm sure it does not only have cherry in it because that fullness has to come from somewhere. Maybe like you suggested the pear adds that fullness.


----------



## Adephi (24/11/21)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone else tried the Vuse Dark cherry pod?
> 
> ...



Use INW Cherries (the plural spelling). It's completely different and way better than Cherry. Although it is a bit hard to find. 

FA Dark Cherry (Cheryl) is also an option to add some depth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (24/11/21)

Adephi said:


> Use INW Cherries (the plural spelling). It's completely different and way better than Cherry. Although it is a bit hard to find.
> 
> FA Dark Cherry (Cheryl) is also an option to add some depth.



Thanks, will look into those 2 as well.


----------

